# Ceres Inc. (CERE)



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

a ten bagger like FB?
stay tuned.
one more time... do ur own DD
GL to yall:encouragement:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you provide a bit more context than this?


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Best thread ever.


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

^enjoy it:encouragement:


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

Jon_Snow said:


> Best thread ever.


i thought u would add some disconcerting thoughts about this particular stock?
anything at all?
i would be curious to hear about it.
thks


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I always thought it should be up to the creator of the thread to provide enough detailed information to spark a good discussion.


----------



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

^
if it will make you feel better here it goes.

Ceres, Inc., an agricultural biotechnology company, develops and sells energy crops to produce renewable biomass feedstocks in North America. The company energy crops include sweet sorghum that complements sugarcane production; high biomass sorghum, suited for the generation of renewable electric power and the creation of cellulosic biofuels; switchgrass, a perennial grass that tolerates a range of environmental conditions and offers high biomass yield potential; miscanthus x giganteus, a tall perennial grass used as an energy crop on a small scale; and row crops. Its energy crops would also be used for the production of second-generation biofuels and bio-based chemicals, including cellulosic ethanol, butanol, jet fuel, diesel-like molecules, and gasoline-like molecules. The company markets its seed varieties and traits under the trade name Blade Energy Crops or Blade. Ceres sells and distributes its seed products to ethanol mills, utilities, independent power producers, cellulosic biofuel companies, individual growers, and grower cooperatives. The company was founded in 1996 and is headquartered in Thousand Oaks, California.


Monsanto is behind them...
i will wait to see what can u add to my original post.
If u really want a lot more details go to their website... very informative.
thank you for your cooperation


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

There you go. When you post threads about obscure topics, it is polite to provide a short backgrounder on the topic with perhaps your own opinion and a link to more detail. This company is not exactly a household name or in the news, so I was prodding you for more info. Without this, this thread might well have fallen off without any replies.

I'm not sure I see anything unique or interesting about this company vs the dozens or hundreds of other biotech/biomass energy startups out there.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Haven't looked into this one yet, but it's some of the 'ugly' looking ones that have the least/most downside/upside potential respectively, though that's not to say that stocks can't go to $0, so these are not for the faint of heart.

Keep in mind that the OP is a short-term trader, not a long-term investor, so he won't be talking about GOOG. :biggrin:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Then why is he talking about FB as a tenbagger? FB was a multi-year hold for anyone who made 10x.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

IDK, you would have to ask him, but he's said repeatedly that he holds nothing, except a couple of stocks.


----------



## MRT (Apr 8, 2013)

I know nothing about it, but remembered the thread when I noticed this article on SA today. So, for any who are interested:

http://seekingalpha.com/article/1662152-ceres-gets-one-more-shot-at-its-sweet-sorghum-trials


----------

